# newbie



## lotus23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We have been trying for 4 yrs..... 

I have done all the test- 2 blood test, scan and hsg.

Tomorrow i have appointment with my consultant...... bit scared. Is there someone in the same boat....
Can anyone suggest what to except and what quetions I should ask during consultation.

How do u all cope up.....  my 5 cousins are preg...... it happens so naturally for everyone.... i am happy for them....
still i dont feel sad...... isit fine the way i feel.

cheers,
lotus


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Lotus! and







to FF!!!

I know how scary it is seeing the consultant for the very first time as you really don't know what to expect. Well I know I was!! I saw the consultant before any tests were done (well except for my blood tests) I have my HSG on Thursday then it's back to see the consultant next Tuesday!!

Anyways...To answer your Q here's what happened at my 1st consultancy.

Firstly she went through personal Q's such as how long we've been trying, any medical history, family medical history etc etc. DH had a sperm test done a few weeks before so she went through the results of that (which were fine..no problems there) Then she went through my blood tests which suggested PCOS due to low progesterone and high levels of testosterone (later confirmed by scans) . She talked through the other tests I would have to have done such as scans and HSG and depending on the results of these went through the possible treatments such as 6 mths of Clomid then if not worked IUI/IVF.

I did feel like I could ask Questions along the way and i wanted to know about NHS funding and whether we would fit the criteria. luckly for us we do! (but hopefully we wont needit...but it's good to ask!!!)

I would definatley take with you a pad and pen as you do get bombarded with information especially about your results or you can ask for a print out to look at later on.

Oh...I almost forgot I did have an internal whilst I was there and had a swab done and my smear test done at the same time as it was due!

as you've had all of the tests, you'll get more answers than I did but overall I was really happy about my consultation...it wasn't scarey at all. i'm looking forward to seeing her next week as finally all my tests would be done and i will know what course to take.

I wish you lots of luck on yours I'm sure it will be fine 

Let us know how you get on!!!

Bunny xxxx

P.S - If theres anything you are not sure of or want to know just post,post and post!!!!


----------



## lotus23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Bunny,

Thanks for ur reply.... it was really useful.

I shall ask abt the funding and the print out of the result..... Shall update u after my consultation which is tomorrow.

I am going to queens.............. where r u going?

Cheers,
Lotus


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm at Stoke Mandeville Hospital at the moment hun which is nr Aylesbury.  Good luck for tomorrow hun, I hope it all goes well for you!!!   

Let us know how you get on!



Bunny xxx


----------



## lotus23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello,

I went to my consultant yesterday..... He told he cannt find anything wrong with both of us and has put as on clomid with monitoring for 6 months. 

I got to take rubella vaccine..... which will be next week.

And we will start the clomid from march cycle.

I got the tablets and injection.

cheers,
Lotus


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Lotus!

I'm glad your appointment went well hun,   that Clomid works for you, there's lots of success stories on here! 

Stay  

Sending you lots of      to you!

Bunny xxxx


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

hi


----------

